# White Point Vacation Club, Nova Scotia



## theo (Jan 29, 2009)

I know already that this facility, although sizable, has a very limited number of timeshare units. I further know that most timeshare units / weeks are utilized by their owners and that RCI exchanges are rarely (if ever) available there. Accordingly, my inquiry is not an "exchange" question. The facility has numerous (non-timeshare) rentals as well, and I am considering such a rental for a week next summer.

My question is whether *someone who has actually stayed at this facilty* would be kind enough to share / report on their own experience regarding size and quality of units, overall impressions of the facility and /or any other opinions or observations based upon first hand experience. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sullco (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, Theo, we meet again!  I can help you out here to reciprocate.

I know this property very very well.  First of all, Nova Scotia in summer is delightful--but I suspect you know that.

This property has a wide variety of accommodations, but it's very popular in the summer, so do something now.  The ocean front cabins are indeed rustic, but I doubt you would get one anyway.  There is a second tier of tree-shaded cabins that overlook the beach--these too are rustic.  

Rustic means they are small log structures with decent furniture.  No luxury touches at all, other than the setting.  

There are modern motel like rooms too, a bit further away from the main lodge.  These are near the water, but don't have much of a view in most cases.  There are also rustic buildings with four or so motel units lining the entrance road.  Most of these have small decks and you might consider one of those looking over what I would refer to as a tidal basin that ebbs and flows with the ocean.

The main lodge rooms are bare minimum.  The lodge has been redone in recent years, but again, rustic is the watchword.  A truly old-fashioned dining room attached to a handsome bar and lounge area both look over the ocean. On good weather days the deck is a nice place for informal meals.

The main attraction for families is the very attentive staff and the wide-ranging activities set up for kids.  Arts and crafts, bonfires on the beach, etc.  

The indoor pool is not fancy--it is salt water and has a hot tub, but think Lumberjack's Delight versus Palm Springs.  

The golf course is unique--unless they have added holes, it is 9 holes, many of which line the ocean, but you literally have to drive through 2 fairways to get from the main road to the property.  Yes, I am not kidding.

There are tennis courts, but unless they have be redone, forget them.  

There is a boathouse with canoes, etc. and it's a great gathering place for teenagers.

There is a very rustic and very basic spa--think Trailer Park Massage for the setting, but with surprisingly competent masseuses.

Many meals are served buffet style--lots of smoked fish, local mussels, and a nice variety of everything else.  

Staff is typically very friendly and well-meaning, but not polished.

They have a huge second home development surrounding the main resort, but most lots remain unbuilt-on, if that's a phrase.  The nearby town of Liverpool has history, but not much else.  Local provincial parks are quintessentially Nova Scotia--rocky coasts, evergreen, oceanfront.

Lunenburg, Mahone Bay, and Chester are three must see towns on the way to Halifax.

I happen to think White Point is a touch expensive in summer, but a couple of generations of guests just keep coming back year after year.  There are families who have booked every summer for a very long time--same time, same cabin.  The reason they didn't buy timeshare is that the timeshare units are not oceanfront.  They are cute and comfortable, but set in the woods away from the main property.

If "money is no object" rent a house in the development and come to the Lodge for the amenities and occasional meals.

Hope this helps.


----------



## theo (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the extensive info and input --- much appreciated. Although I'm well familiar with much of Nova Scotia from many visits over the years (it was the home of my late grandparents and ancestors for several preceding generations), I've never actually seen the White Point property. I do know with certainty, however, that some of the nicest people anywhere on Planet Earth are found in great numbers in the province of Nova Scotia.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anyone stayed in a 1br exchange here? Trying to decide whether to book it or hold out hopes for a bigger unit. This resort is obviously hard to get.

There are no reviews and RCI says that none of the units are beach front. Any ideas on how far it is to the beach.

Any input appreciated?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I held out and was able to book a 3br for my preferred dates next June. Hope I love the resort.

Still interested in any comments or suggestions. I've signed up for on the local tourism sites for hardcopy info and emails.

Sheila


----------

